# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  دعاوي اهل تاروت ايام الا ول

## فضايل القطيف

*دعاوي اهل تاروت ايام الا* *ول*  

هذي دعاوي أهل تارووووت أيام الاول ويمكن الى الآن تنقال يعني موجوده :toung: 


يالله كل واحد يقرأ الموضوع يقول ويش الدعوه الى حصلها من أهله


اقعد >>>>>>>> قعد رسك وانطفى حسك  

قوم >>>>>>>>> قمقم عصبك وطاحت ركبك 

نام >>>>>>>>> نامت عليك طوفه  
روح >>>>>>>> راحت روحك  
تعال >>>>>>>> تعتعو بك  
اتغده >>>>>>>>عساك غدغده  
اتعشى >>>>>> عشيت من اسلوم  
يالله صلي >>>> صل الله جوفك  
جيب >>>>>>>>> جب جب بطنك  
سلم >>>>>>>>عساك ماتسلم  
فج >>>>>>>> انفجت اضلوعك وليحان صدرك  
احبك >>>>>> حبتك القراده او حبك برص 
جوز >>>>>>>> حبتك العجوز  
كل >>>>>>>> اكلتك حوته 
ول >>>>>>>> وليت من الدنيه  
بل >>>>>>>> اتبلبلت احنوجك  
فكه >>>>>>> افتكت الزهره من عدو  
شيلها >>>>>> شالوك فوق نعش  
حطها >>>>> حطوك في نار جهنم  


جيب >>>>>> جبجب بطنك 

نامي >>>>> نامت عليش أم الديفان او طوفه




جوعانه >>>>> عساش الجوع وضرب جموع  

باروح <<<<<< راحت منش الروح او راحت روحش 

ابغى سياره >>>بغى بوزك او تقوله سياره تهفتك في بطنك 
قول >>>>>> تقلقلت حنوشك وطاحت اضرووسك 
علي >>>>>>>> لا علاك على ولا ولاك ولي
........................

وإذا واحد قال جوعان يقولوا له  
عساك الجوع أبو الحلوس
...........................  

وإذا واحد قال عطشان يقولوا له  
عساك الضمايضميك والعمى يعميك 
..............................
حريقه تشلفك او تشيلك
........................... 
صاقعه صقعتك
............................... 

إذا في دعوه مو مذكوره قولوها

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

*ههههههههههههه*
*يسلموووووووو*
*لكن مو بس اهل تاروت اللي يقولوها*
*اهل القطيف بشكل عام*

----------


## دمعة قلم

مشكور اخوي مثل ما قالت اختي الي قبلي القطيف بشكل عام يقولو هذي الدعوات خخخخخخخخخخخ مشكور خيي على المجهود وبنتظار جديدك تقبل مروري

----------


## نبراس،،،

هههههههه
كلهم حصلتم انا  :bigsmile: 
يعني مافيه دعوه ما حصلتا  :amuse: 
مشاركه حلوه  :clap: 
تسلم ايدك اختي
فضايل القطيف

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*كل هذولا اقولهم اني بس كم وحده توي اعرفهم وان شاء الله اطبقهم * 

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* 

*يعطيك العافيهـ ع الطرح الضريييف*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

إي بعد كانوا يقولوا
تعشى >>عساك تعشى بالقمر
روح الحمام>>حمى تحمك
بس أني ماأحب هذي الدعاوي
  يعطيش العافيه

----------


## حكايا الشموع

*ههههههههههههههههه ..*
*يسلمووووو ع الطرح الظريف ..*
*لاعدمناك ..*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

هههههههههه

انتي خليتي شي ما قلته هع


مشكوووورة على الموضوع الحلووو

----------

